# Do you think drinking too much water can stall labor?



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

I am an avid water drinker. I probably drink 3-4 Nalgene bottles of water each day when I am pregnant/breastfeeding.

DD was 2 weeks late and with this baby, I have had 5 false starts to labor (contractions 5 minutes apart but then they fizzle out).

This baby is not officially due until the end of October, but I think the dates are wrong and have thought for a long time that he will be here much sooner. I will be 38 weeks this Wed.

I have read that fasting and becoming dehydrated can induce labor -- but this sounds really unhealthy to me. But I am wondering if I drank 'less' water if labor would actually come and these false starts would stop.

What do you think?


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

It hasn't been my experience. I was constantly close to or actually dehydrated with my youngest because I vomitted the whole way through. He was 2 weeks late.

I *did* have the false starts that you mention and my midwife noticed a pattern. Every time he moved lower in position I would start up with contractions like that but they always petered out. She said it was likely just uterine irritation caused by his moving and that's why it didn't continue like real labor would.








they sure are frustrating as is wanting to be in labor worse than anything!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

If drinking water "stops labor", then it was either BH contrax or premature labor. Enough hydration isn't going to inhibit normal labor when the baby is ready and/or the placenta is aging.

If you let yourself get dehydrated, then maybe you'd have worse BH contrax, but I doubt you'd go into real labor any sooner.


----------



## ksera05 (Apr 14, 2006)

Real labor (whether preterm or full term) will NOT be stopped by drinking water and/or lying down. So I'd vote no.


----------



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

Well that is good news...beause I am thirsty (even though I have had 2 1/2 bottles today already). I just tend to drink lots of water -- and in most situations, that is a wonderful thing..

Glad to hear that it is not stalling labor...

Now, if I could just encourage this baby to come...










Do you think how a child comes into this world is an indication of their personality?

DD is a powerhouse -- she is stubborn -- knows what she wants and very strong willed! Her labor and birth was all of that.

This baby seems to be a tease -- tennative -- testing the waters....it will be interesting to see if this is his personality.


----------

